# Drifting in Automatic??



## rs98 (Jul 24, 2013)

My friend and I were arguing about whether it is possible to drift in an automatic. I said it most certainly is, but he disagrees. I don't have a Z car but it's my favorite sporty car and I hope you don't mind my question here. Who's right???
Thanks


----------



## asian195 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ask him this, has he ever got a automatic vehicle sideways? I'd assume yes. Is it ideal, no. I'm no expert, nor have I ever drifted in competition, but I have been sideways plenty of times. In both manual and auto cars/trucks/jeeps/motorcycles, etc... go big or go home.. lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VG30DE H4 brat (Mar 3, 2014)

heck yea me too ive been there even in a FR and used to have a 91 lexus ls400 drift the piss out of it they dont make stock standard trannys for that 4.0 v-8 it just takes more technique so trully drift with it have to use a lot inertia for it the heavy weight of the ls400 along with tall 4 spd trans made it easier


----------

